# Pyramids 3-1



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I went out this morning to fish the pyramids by 3 barges. All public numbers by the way. Well I actually found them and I was catching black sea bass and flounder . Both of which I've never caught before because I haven't done much bottom fishing. I was just using a chicken rig with squid and shrimp. The wind picked up out of the east and it was hell getting back. All in all I got dinner and some new fish out of the trip.



















Buy the way the bass in the pic was released. I cought an 11" one after and kept him.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice catch. Good to see you finally got out there. I've never been offshore in pensacola before, just destin. Did you use a fish finder to find the pyramids or just a gps?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Both. I was moving all over the place with north wind in the morning and east this afternoon. If I could have stayed in one place I could have wore them out. I was marking a decent amount of fish but id catch one and by the time i had it unhooked I was gone from the spot. Oh well something to look forward to the summer


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't use an anchor?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Or a buoy to mark the spot?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't take my anchor. I was kinda just out there looking around to see if I could even find them. I knew wind was going to be a factor today. I do like the buoy idea though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I told you that you would catch flounder and black sea bass there didnt I? That is why I LOVE my Hobie for bottom fishing. Point bow into wind/current and slowly pedal and I will stay right on the spot!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to get on some bottom spots this year. Thanks for the full report makes me consider what I'm gonna need to do to work bottom out of a paddle yak this year. I like the idea of a bouy to eliminate having to search for the spot over and over. Still on the fence about anchoring offshore though


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Those pyramids are small. If I was to drop a buoy I would drop it near it not on it as a point of reference.


----------



## Longear (Feb 7, 2013)

*DIY Bouy*

Does anyone have any ideas (pics) for DIY bouys?


----------



## leo103 (Nov 29, 2012)

Bass pro, Lindy marker buoy with 60 ft of line. i guess u could add more. u just retrieve them when ur done fishing!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure that was some workout going out/back?
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> Sure that was some workout going out/back?
> Thanks for sharing report & pics.
> catch 'em up.


Going out was easy like 30min coming back took an hour plus. It was a workout but thats one reason I have a kayak. It gets me out of the house.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

For DIY bouy you could go super cheap. Brick with some cheap line and a soda bottle, string tied around the neck. You could paint the bottle for visibility. Then if it got hung up you lost a brick instead of a nice weight.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a suremarker or suremaker? Or us it surmarker? Big yello ball with a reel on the bottom.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job coal, can't beat dinner, lol.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Tell ya what. I fried 1/2 and broiled 1/2. Not a ton of fish but was well worth it. Hope to do it again soon.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

When do you think you are going out again? I think I got this weekend free and want to try some off shore fishing.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Im going friday morning around 9am. 2nd parking lot at Pickens. Weather looks pretty good that day.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Would like to go but got to work, seems you guys have better access to the water than over here in Destin. Good luck


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Primus may make a showing but we are going deep.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I cannot afford to take off work on Friday.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Sucks looks like im the lone ranger again. Still wait to hear from Spec-tacular as well. Would be fun with a couple people. Theres around 20 plus pyramids lined up out there.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill be there bud! Looking for to it!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

SureMark


----------

